# Grilled Pizza tonight



## Bill The Grill Guy (Sep 8, 2005)

I haven’t done these in a while.  The first time I did them I was working at a restaurant.  Every Wednesday I would pull my gasser up to the back of the restaurant and grill what ever the owner wanted me to do on the grill, kind of a Grilled Special.  Well this day I asked what he had in mind and he said grilled pizza  .  I said, okay next week we will do grilled spaghetti  .  Well don’t you know I grilled those pizzas’s up and they were fantastic.  So here is the recipe:

Start with frozen white bread loaf dough.  Spray them with olive oil and let them thaw overnight in a large plastic container.  They will expand so give them plenty of room.

Next, just cut off a hunk of the dough and spread out on a cutting board with some flower and roll it flat.  These are not your normal pizzas so don’t worry about getting them round.

Brush one side of the flat dough with olive oil and place that side down on a hot grill.  I like to cover them with a half aluminum pan.  It kind of bakes that way.  When the top starts to bubble, just pop the bubbles with a specula and flip.  This is where you want your toppings.  Tonight I have pizza sauce, pepperoni, and fresh motz cheese.  A sprinkle of Italian seasoning and cover with the half pan until the cheese is melted.  

Cut with a knife or pizza cutter and there you have it.  Grilled Pizza.







[/url]
[/img]


----------



## Bruce B (Sep 8, 2005)

You get these frozen loaf dough's in the grocery store I presume, or do you make your own dough?


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 8, 2005)

I just use the frozeb pizza dough from the grocery store!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 8, 2005)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> I just use the frozeb pizza dough from the grocery store!



I've never had luck with frozeb pizza dough.  Just doesn't seem to brise right.  8-[


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 8, 2005)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Nick Prochilo":2fomndkx]I just use the frozeb pizza dough from the grocery store!



I've never had luck with frozeb pizza dough.  Just doesn't seem to brise right.  8-[[/quote:2fomndkx]
Smart ass! I have fat fingers


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Sep 8, 2005)

Here are some pics of the works.


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2005)

I *LOVE* food porn!    =P~  Thanks Bill !!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 9, 2005)

The Joker said:
			
		

> I *LOVE*  porn!    =P~  Thanks Bill !!



??????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2005)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> [quote="The Joker":3cpx3fmy]I *LOVE* *FOOD* porn!    =P~  Thanks Bill !!



??????????????????????????????????????????[/quote:3cpx3fmy]

There you go again...


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 9, 2005)

The Joker said:
			
		

> I *LOVE* gay porn!    =P~  Thanks Bill !!


   :faint:  :ack:  :faint:  :ack:  :faint:  :ack:  :faint:  :ack: 

That's just sick!


BTW, Bill TGG that pizza looks fantastic!  Wow!


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2005)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="The Joker":2zljy20u]I *LOVE* gay porn!    =P~  Thanks Bill !!


   :faint:  :ack:  :faint:  :ack:  :faint:  :ack:  :faint:  :ack: 

That's just sick!


BTW, Bill TGG that pizza looks fantastic!  Wow![/quote:2zljy20u]
Yep ... Our tax dollars are hard at work this morning.....


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 9, 2005)

The Joker said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":2ahwi6cj][quote="The Joker":2ahwi6cj]I *LOVE* gay porn!    =P~  Thanks Bill !!


   :faint:  :ack:  :faint:  :ack:  :faint:  :ack:  :faint:  :ack: 

That's just sick!


BTW, Bill TGG that pizza looks fantastic!  Wow![/quote:2ahwi6cj]
Yep ... Our tax dollars are hard at work this morning.....    [/quote:2ahwi6cj]

What are you doing today?   :taunt:  :taunt:  :taunt:  :taunt:  :taunt:


----------



## Finney (Sep 9, 2005)

fftop: 
Doesn't this board have Moderators?  #-o    LOL


----------



## Captain Morgan (Sep 9, 2005)

oh yeah...Get back on topic!


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2005)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> oh yeah...Get back on topic!


Topic? What topic???  Oh yeah ~ Grilled Pizza!  I *LOVE* Pizza!!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Sep 9, 2005)

why, I'll keel haul you, you mutinous lubber!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Sep 13, 2005)

Glad you liked it Jeff.  You have to watch the crust well  .  There are some veriations, sprinkle some spices (Italian) (Garlic Salt) ect on the first side down with the olive oil.  Adds some great flavor :!: .


----------



## Captain Morgan (Sep 13, 2005)

yep, I'm gonna be trying that one out too.


----------

